# Rugby



## Formatted (Dec 21, 2009)

Two of my favorite shots from the season.

First is from Monkton Combe School 1st V Kings Bruton 1st. Number 8 being closed by a flanker and scrum half.







Second is from Monkton Combe School 2nds V Kings Bruton 2nd. Line Out.






The composition has worked well in the second photo, but I am disappointed in the first the lack of feet of the number 8 is a particular bug bear. But what do you think?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 21, 2009)

#1 the focus is off the flanker to the left looks more in focus, #2 would have been better if you had shot portrait and more to the left


----------



## Formatted (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback is see what you mean about Number 2 and will try and recreate that in the future. Its a shame about the first with the focus.

I'd also like to throw this into the mix if I may

Monkton Combe School 1st v some school I forget









Probably to green, and the light was poor.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 22, 2009)

The second batch are too wide rugby is mostly shot tight with long lenses, i use a 300mmF2.8L on a 1D and a 70-200 on another 1D, i havn't shot rugby union for a while but here's some RL to give you an idea




bit of a wider shot


----------



## Formatted (Dec 22, 2009)

Your shots are much tighter and there also from a different angle much lower. I assume you got right down?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 22, 2009)

Formatted said:


> Your shots are much tighter and there also from a different angle much lower. I assume you got right down?



Yes i'm usually on my knees


----------



## petereoin (Dec 29, 2009)

Gary has offered a few good points to you. Keep shooting, there are a few rugby shooters here to offer advise


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2009)

If you don't have a long lens, move up and down the pitch with the play and let the play come to you


----------



## lamergod (Jan 15, 2010)

Usually in sports,people try to get on their knees or on a stool.Reason being that when standing up,the angle is very odd looking.I started shooting sports standing,but slowing I moved and I started to get stools or sit down and shoot.Try different angles,they give you different perspectives.

This is the angle you get from going low











And sometimes,if you try different angles,you get some rewards too.
It started raining,so I seek shelters at the gallery and I got this







One more thing,your photos need lots of cropping,there's too much distractions

1)it's fine,but can be better,wait for the peak action

2)This reminds me of a picture.But that told a story,it was a girl with manicured nails,but this,it looks like a snapshot

3)Too much human in the picture,crop in to to action,the picture is all over the place

4)A picture that is blurred is a useless picture,no matter how nice the action is


----------



## Formatted (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and the tips. 

What do you shoot with?


----------



## lamergod (Jan 17, 2010)

Formatted said:


> Thanks for the comments and the tips.
> 
> What do you shoot with?



The first 2 soccer shots are shot with D200 and 70-200 VR and the rugby shot is shot with D200 and 55-200VR


----------

